# Got to Vent.



## shamoo (Jun 5, 2010)

I know this is late but its never too late to remember the MEN and WOMEN of our Armed Forces, I salute you :USA1: Heres my Peave, The Church group that shows up at Military Funerals, how dare they? If I was a father putting my loved one to rest I dont think I could control myself, I get POed now!!!!! Why would they do something like that? I put them and hemroids in the same class, A royal pain in the butt.


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 5, 2010)

shamoo said:


> I know this is late but its never too late to remember the MEN and WOMEN of our Armed Forces, I salute you :USA1: Heres my Peave, The Church group that shows up at Military Funerals, how dare they? If I was a father putting my loved one to rest I dont think I could control myself, I get POed now!!!!! Why would they do something like that? I put them and hemroids in the same class, A royal pain in the butt.



Humm, what groups are you talking about???


----------



## Gunner (Jun 5, 2010)

I've heard about this. I dont know what they call themselves but to protest the war or whatever they show up and rally at fallen hero's funeral. I would absolutely lose my mind on them if i saw them doing it.


----------



## perchin (Jun 5, 2010)

Wait....???? So they show up to protest the war, and start a war themselves. This would be grounds for some good ol' as* woopins to be laid down!!! UN-EXCEPTABLE.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jun 5, 2010)

It is probably the same group that showed up here over the miners


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 5, 2010)

IIRC their anti-gay.


----------



## wolfmjc (Jun 5, 2010)

Why yes a solder was laid to rest last month and there were reports that that "family" to call them a church gives them more recognition than they deserve was going to show up here in alabama, they did not show up.......good thing too..... :twisted:


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 5, 2010)

Can't recall their name, but there is a group of Veterans that ride bikes (motorcycles), and put themselves between that "church" group and the funeral procession. From what I've heard, they've been pretty successful at hindering any type of confrontation that the "fringe" may try to start.


----------



## poolie (Jun 5, 2010)

If they have an issue with the war they need to go to DC and take it up with the White House instead of doing something stupid like this. If they tried something like that with one of my family members there would be some *ss whippings handed out.


----------



## KMixson (Jun 6, 2010)

You are talking about Westboro Baptist Church out of Kansas. What a bunch of scum they are. The laws should be changed to keep from protecting these slimebags. They picketed at the entrance of the Air Force base here about a month or two ago. They had police protection while they were picketing. Do they not realize that the military is the one who is protecting them?


----------



## robr3004 (Jun 6, 2010)

WOW, these people are F'd up


----------



## DocWatson (Jun 6, 2010)

There is no accounting for taste or class and it seems like these folks got out of line when the good Lord was handing out character traits.

My generations war was Vietnam and what went on back then makes this seem rather bland. But it should still be illegal to protest government policy against individual citizens. Veterans or civilians. They simply don't have any control over what the government does and are being targeted because of their vulnerability in this case. The only "constitutional rights" these people would experience if they showed up at one of my loved ones' funerals would be the right to a speedy trial and execution.

The Supreme Court is addressing the issue, but has yet to rule. I'm sure they will get this right and put a stop to the protests. It's only common courtesy and common sense.


----------



## Deadmeat (Jun 6, 2010)

All I can say is heaven help the group who tries to protest while I'm burying my loved one. They'll be warned once and after that all bets are off.


----------



## masterofillusion (Jun 6, 2010)

Thats the worst case of child abuse I have ever seen. Those parents are not true Americans let alone Christians.


----------



## wolfmjc (Jun 6, 2010)

Waterwings said:


> Can't recall their name, but there is a group of Veterans that ride bikes (motorcycles), and put themselves between that "church" group and the funeral procession. From what I've heard, they've been pretty successful at hindering any type of confrontation that the "fringe" may try to start.


You know i heard about a group of veteran bikers that were here in case those people showed up... they did not so this was a very good thing! =D>


----------



## C.U. Fishin (Jun 6, 2010)

These lunatics protest everything they don't approve of, Military funerals, junior high and high schools that they think are pro-gay, any performance venue that is having a performer they don't like, and the list goes on. If you have seen someone holding a sign that reads "God hates Fags" chances are it was them. The previous poster was correct, it's the Westboro Baptist Church, Led by the reverend Phelps. Hate-mongers that do their work behind the guise of being a church, it's really disgusting.
Here in St. Louis where I live they had a scheduled protest at the concert venue where I work, we always have off-duty uniformed Police as security so I've become friends with several of the officers. The St. Louis Police were well aware of the protest and were planning on being there, not so much to protect the protesters as to keep them well away from the venue and our patrons. Every single one of the officers I talked to did not approve of what this group does.


----------



## azekologi (Jun 7, 2010)

Death is a sacred event. It’s a personal event that holds different feelings, emotions, and manifestations for each individual. Period.

Death has manifested into something we don't talk about, cherish, or memorialize as many cultures have throughout human history. 

When I read this post I was deeply disturbed to learn that there are people (those who believe funerals are ok to ‘crash’) who have sunken to the lowest societal levels by trespassing on others sacred rituals.

When my daughter was unexpectedly stillborn last year, I learned many things about many people; myself included. Some people understand; some have no clue, some say the right things, some say honorific things in the context of "being nice", and some people show their support but say nothing at all (which is more than enough as they cared to respectfully share in ritual). These "some people", in my case anyway, were family, friends, and of course people whose paths crossed mine solely because of the event. Through my own experience I lost faith in individuals who I thought were good friends, built new friendships in others, no longer have respect for some family members, yet respect others more than I could have ever imagined. I learned a lot from the experience...both good and bad.

To bring this full circle, these people, who hide under the guise of a church no less, have NO BUSINESS showing up, UNINVITED, at anyone's funeral. FOR ANY REASON! Such action is complete disregard (rather, disrespect) for someone else's sacred moment in time.

Let these families begin their grieving process surrounded by the ones they love, loved, and those who love them. Not idiots with an 'agenda'.

I’m glad to hear that there are still heroes, soldiers of humanity if you will, who show up to protect those who need it most…those grieving the loss of someone they love, especially parents who have suffered the fate of outliving their child - unfortunately I share their pain.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 7, 2010)

Well said azekologi, thanks


----------



## DocWatson (Jun 7, 2010)

Couldn't agree more. 8)


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 7, 2010)

Definitely a bunch of wackos, but they are "exercising their right to free speach" - which so many soldiers have died to protect through the years. It's disgraceful.


----------



## tincansailor (Jun 8, 2010)

Haven't heard of these low-life being anywhere lately. It is a disgrace that they would do this at a funeral of a fallen hero that has given the ultimate sacrifice to protect the freedom they enjoy. There would be some major *** whipping if they were to be at a funeral around here. I am 66 yrs. old and would not hesitate to thump these people if they were at a funeral of a soldier even if I did not know that soldier. We don't have to agree with the policies of our govt. but it is disgusting for someone to protest the funeral of a fallen soldier and spout garbage that that soldier deserved what he got. These people do not deserve to be in the same vacinity of a fallen hero.


----------



## Jim (Jun 8, 2010)

https://www.foxnews.com/us/2010/03/31/outrage-marines-father-ordered-pay-funeral-protesters-fees/

It's a shame.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 8, 2010)

well... we do what we do so they can protest - but I'd do a little more if I ever saw them at my buddies or families funerals. You wouldn't believe what is running through my head right now if I ever ran across this happening.

Note to self - keep survival shovel in every vehicle... just in case :lol:


----------



## KMixson (Jun 8, 2010)

The problem is that these protesters have police protection. They can yell all of their protest at you but you can not yell at them. That would infringe on their rights. That is wrong. I feel they should be arrested for protesting at a funeral of a fallen hero. This so called church should have to pay for all funeral cost of the fallen soldier if one of their members is spotted at a funeral.


----------



## gregk9 (Jun 8, 2010)

poolie said:


> If they have an issue with the war they need to go to DC and take it up with the White House



you got this right!!!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 8, 2010)

russ010 said:


> well... we do what we do so they can protest - but I'd do a little more if I ever saw them at my buddies or families funerals. You wouldn't believe what is running through my head right now if I ever ran across this happening.
> 
> Note to self - keep survival shovel in every vehicle... just in case :lol:




I can only imagine....

What these people do is sickening.


----------



## azekologi (Jun 9, 2010)

BaitCaster said:


> ...but they are "exercising their right to free speech" - which so many soldiers have died to protect through the years. It's disgraceful.



If only we could trade dead soldiers for live idiots...the world would be a better place.


----------



## bigbasshunter (Jun 11, 2010)

I know it would not be the right thing to do, but I would like to see their reaction if soilders stood outside the church cheering as one of the protester's funeral was being held. If I was having my son or daughter's funeral and these idoits showed up, I don't think I could contain myself. After it was all said and done, I would ask for a jury trial. I don't think any right person could convict me of doing what should have been done after they protested the first funeral. God bless ALL military, public works (police, sheriff, firefighters, state troopers, and so on), and their families. I know we do not say it enough but, "Thank you!!"


----------



## lswoody (Jun 13, 2010)

masterofillusion said:


> Thats the worst case of child abuse I have ever seen. Those parents are not true Americans let alone Christians.




I agree. I'm a Baptist myself but I do not agree with what they are doing at all. Even though I don't go along with the homosexual lifestyle I would never support a protest at anyones funeral. It is very disrespectful and uncalled for.


----------



## gregk9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Jim said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/us/2010/03/31/outrage-marines-father-ordered-pay-funeral-protesters-fees/



Wait a minute...I'm not gettin' this - what 'court costs'?? Did he sue them or something???


----------

